# Nos Certina Divers?



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

Several so-called NOS 1960's-vintage Certina dive watches have surfaced (no pun intended) for bid this past week. Price runs from U.S. $500-$600. They are generating interest and I'm somewhat interested. These appear to be good opportunities to pick up nice vintage dive watches at a decent price.

Looking for background, opinions, thoughts, comments, feedback, experience with these watches, positive, negative, or whatever. Also, how is it that a cache of NOS from thirty-five years ago can suddenly show up from nowhere?

As always, thanks in advance for all responses.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i have a DS2 ,certina have in house movements that are usually very well finished and are solid built watches, nice but $500-600 ? mmm it would have to be special at that price.


----------



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

> i have a DS2 ,certina have in house movements that are usually very well finished and are solid built watches, nice but $500-600 ? mmm it would have to be special at that price.


Well, go to that typical place where you can find "it," if you know what I mean, run a search, and let me know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

> Don't know anything about this particular watch but NOS turns up for example, when a jewellery shop closes down completely. Often old stock is then found stashed away in a corner or in the attic and this is then sold on and flogged on the bay (or similar) or sold there directly. Or possibly a wholesaler has discovered an old backorder which somehow slipped through the books ... Endless possibilities really ...


I just find it amazing how NOS that old can materialize from out of nowhere.

I like your use of the word "flog" in this context!


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 24, 2006)

pugster said:


> i have a DS2 ,certina have in house movements that are usually very well finished and are solid built watches, nice but $500-600 ? mmm it would have to be special at that price.


Is it the 1000M version? Let me know where I can get one, NOS or not, for $500-$600. I'll grab it up in a second!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jimmyjames said:


> pugster said:
> 
> 
> > i have a DS2 ,certina have in house movements that are usually very well finished and are solid built watches, nice but $500-600 ? mmm it would have to be special at that price.
> ...


E-Bay


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi Jimmy,

Please Pm me thankyou

Bry



JoT said:


> jimmyjames said:
> 
> 
> > pugster said:
> ...


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 24, 2006)

JoT said:


> jimmyjames said:
> 
> 
> > pugster said:
> ...


The bidding on a 1000m might _start_ at $500, but goes up from there...











bry1975 said:


> Hi Jimmy,
> 
> Please Pm me thankyou
> 
> ...


Bry,

I'm new to the forum and for some reason can't use the PM feature...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jimmyjames said:


> I'm new to the forum and for some reason can't use the PM feature...


I think you have to reach 50 posts before it will operate.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

They are the 500m version, not the 1000m. They have been appearing for a couple of months now, at the rate of 1-2/week out of Switzerland. As above, I think the 4-500$ they are fetching is a bit high.


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 24, 2006)

Nalu said:


> They are the 500m version, not the 1000m. They have been appearing for a couple of months now, at the rate of 1-2/week out of Switzerland. As above, I think the 4-500$ they are fetching is a bit high.


I agree $500-600 is steep for the 200 and 500 versions. Still very nice though...


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

That's steep. I have the 1000m version











jimmyjames said:


> Nalu said:
> 
> 
> > They are the 500m version, not the 1000m. They have been appearing for a couple of months now, at the rate of 1-2/week out of Switzerland. As above, I think the 4-500$ they are fetching is a bit high.
> ...


----------

